# Power MAC G5, quel HD SATA Choisir ?



## Maceux (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un  powermac G5 de première génération, bref je possède un HD interne SATA de 250 Giga, je voudrais acheter un 2ième HD , mais quel marque me conseillez vous pour du 500 giga ?

Que pensez vous de celui-ci ?

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...0630AS.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1

Sinon ne connaissant pas vraimeent le systeme SATA, je voudrais savoir si il était possible de faire des copies automatique du 1er disk vers le second ??  (un backup en fait ?)
Si oui , comment faire ?, est-ce que OSX serveur permettrait il cela ? ?

Et la capacité physique du 2ième DISK doit elle est identique au 1er ou est-ce que je peux faire une partition de même capacité ?

Merci pour vos conseils car c'est beaucoups de questions pour un premiers post ;o)


----------



## ROB 59 (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
Pour la premiere question on peut consulter l'aide de Mac OSX.
Pour la seconde j'ai un G5 avec un 80 Go et un second de 160 Go installer dans les baies.


----------



## wip (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour 

Si tu veux une copie automatique de ton disque dur, il te faut mettre tes deux disques en RAID (géré par OSX). Dans ce cas, je crois qu'il faut deux disques de taille identique.


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2007)

Maceux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai récupéré un  powermac G5 de première génération, bref je possède un HD interne SATA de 250 Giga, je voudrais acheter un 2ième HD , mais quel marque me conseillez vous pour du 500 giga ?




Attention la carte SATA des premiers PowerMac G5 n'accepte qu'une capacité totale de 500 Go. Donc comme tu as déjà 250, ton deuxième disque ne peut dépasser 250. Sauf à installer une carte SATA dans un port PCI. (J'ai un PMG5 aussi avec un DD 160 et un 250 : je voulais remplacer le 160 par un 500 et je me suis aperçu que ça coinçait.

Je n'ai plus la référence de cette limitation mais tu dois pouvoir en trouver mention chez apple et c'est signalé chez macway autant que je m'en rappelle.


----------



## wip (13 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Attention la carte SATA des premiers PowerMac G5 n'accepte qu'une capacité totale de 500 Go. Donc comme tu as déjà 250, ton deuxième disque ne peut dépasser 250. Sauf à installer une carte SATA dans un port PCI. (J'ai un PMG5 aussi avec un DD 160 et un 250 : je voulais remplacer le 160 par un 500 et je me suis aperçu que ça coinçait.
> 
> Je n'ai plus la référence de cette limitation mais tu dois pouvoir en trouver mention chez apple et c'est signalé chez macway autant que je m'en rappelle.


Merci, ça pourrait m'être utile un jour ça, car mes deux 160Go commencent à être petits...


----------



## Maceux (13 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Ah je savais pas que mon bus SATAS était limité à 250 Giga, je ne peus donc pas mettre de HD 500 giga, arf c'est domage.. il va falloir me trouver un 2ième HD de 150 giga.

Oui en fait j'ai un HD de 150 giga, pas de 250 giga, brepour info il s'agit d'un powermac G5 mono 1,8 gigahertz

En gros , y'a plus qu'a me trouver une carte SATAS2 en PCI.



Merci


----------



## Maceux (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Par contre il est difficile de trouver des HD de 150 giga en sata ?? si quelqu'un connais une bonne adresse , pas trop chers , çà m'interesse..

Je vais sans doute, devoir m'acheter un 250 giga pour mon second HD, avec un peu de chance je poourrait le mettre en raid2, en partitionnant à 150 giga..:mouais:

PAr contre le SATA2 fonctionne sur du SATA ??

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Maceux (10 Octobre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Attention la carte SATA des premiers PowerMac G5 n'accepte qu'une capacit&#233; totale de 500 Go. Donc comme tu as d&#233;j&#224; 250, ton deuxi&#232;me disque ne peut d&#233;passer 250. Sauf &#224; installer une carte SATA dans un port PCI. (J'ai un PMG5 aussi avec un DD 160 et un 250 : je voulais remplacer le 160 par un 500 et je me suis aper&#231;u que &#231;a coin&#231;ait.
> 
> Je n'ai plus la r&#233;f&#233;rence de cette limitation mais tu dois pouvoir en trouver mention chez apple et c'est signal&#233; chez macway autant que je m'en rappelle.




Salut Luc, j'ai install&#233; sur mon deuxi&#232;me Port SATA, un HD de 500 giga sans aucun probl&#232;me, il n'y &#224; donc pas de limitation  sur les anciens G5, je m'en doutais un peu...

@+


----------



## Maceux (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,



J'ai justement trouvé une carte SATA pas chers compatible Win et MAc, je ne sais pas si cela englobe OSX ou juste OS9, c'est du PCI mais est ce que cela fonctionne sur un Power MAC G5 (mono) ??

Je pense que oui, non ?

Voici le lien de la fiche produit pour ceux que çà interesse.

C'est chez :http://www.nierle.com/

Réf article : 3867

Voila si vous avez des infos sur ce type de carte , çà m'interesse.


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2007)

Maceux a dit:


> Salut Luc, j'ai installé sur mon deuxième Port SATA, un HD de 500 giga sans aucun problème, il n'y à donc pas de limitation  sur les anciens G5, je m'en doutais un peu...
> 
> @+



Tu peux préciser le modèle de ton G5 (référence ou numéro de série ou date d'achat) parce que ça m'arrangerait de pouvoir en mettre un mais la limitation est bien annoncée pour les modèles les plus vieux, chez apple, par exemple, dans le paragraphe "storage" en bas. Par contre, la limitation avait sauté pour les G5 suivants.


----------



## Dramis (10 Octobre 2007)

Certain on testé et il n'y a pas de limite total à 500 gig sur les disques.  A l'époque le plus gros disque devait faire 250 gig d'ou le 500 gig de limite car il y a 2 slot dans le boitier.

Voici un lien vers une dicussion apple ou il dit que ça marche.

Achete toi un disque de 500 gig, mets le dedans si ça marche tu repostes ici, sinon, tu laisses le 500 dedans et le 160 te servira pour time machine à la fin du mois


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> Certain on testé et il n'y a pas de limite total à 500 gig sur les disques.  A l'époque le plus gros disque devait faire 250 gig d'ou le 500 gig de limite car il y a 2 slot dans le boitier.
> 
> Voici un lien vers une dicussion apple ou il dit que ça marche.


Oui mais comme ils ne disent pas de quelle version du PM il s'agit, ça ne m'avance pas beaucoup puisque je sais déjà que ça marche sur certains 2x2GHz (à partir des modèles 7,3 mais le mien est un 7,2). C'est vrai que Apple (et d'autres) donnaient des limites de RAM liées à la disponibilité des barrettes au moment du lancement des machines, ce qui permettait de monter plus haut plus tard. Il n'empêche qu'il peut y avoir aussi de vraies limites.  Et j'ai tendance à plus croire les spécifs que donne Apple (vu qu'ils ne disent rien sur ce point en général) que les on-dit ou les trucs vrais mais pas forcément sur la même machine.



Dramis a dit:


> Achete toi un disque de 500 gig, mets le dedans si ça marche tu repostes ici, sinon, tu laisses le 500 dedans et le 160 te servira pour time machine à la fin du mois



En fait, j'ai déjà un 250 et un 160 dedans. J'aurais bien remplacé les 160. Mais ne mettre que le 500 ne m'intéresse pas pour l'instant (on verra plus tard avec un externe en sauvegarde peut-être). Pour timeMachine, le problème, c'est que ce sera difficile de faire la sauvegarde (avec les mises à jour incrémentales) d'un 500 Go sur un 160  L'inverse à la rigueur. 

Il faudra que je cherche un DD pour faire un test. Peux-tu me dire quelle est la référence de ton PM (le "modèle d'ordinateur" des infos du menu pomme) ?


----------



## Maceux (10 Octobre 2007)

Non mais c'est bon je n'ai pas attendu j'ai ajouté à mon 160 giga un HD de 500 Giga, je n'ai pas eu de soucis, par contre comme indiqué plus haut, j'ai trouvé sur le net une carte SATA compatible Mac 
.. mais quel mac aussi ? çà j'en sais rien car je ne trouve pas de docs dessus.

C'est chez :http://www.nierle.com/

Réf article : 3867

Voila si vous avez des infos sur ce type de carte


----------

